# PTO seal on John Deere 2130.



## Waterboy. (Mar 30, 2021)

Can the quill and seal be unbolted and removed without disturbing the shaft?

If the shaft has to come out then the rockshaft has to be lifted in order to slide the driveshaft coupler forward so it doesn't fall off the front half of the driveshaft.

Thanks for any info on this.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to MTF
Which type pto(dual stage clutch or hyd ind)(540 rpm or 540/1000 rpm) does this tractor have? 

PTO seal can normally be changed without the need to remove rockshaft housing. PTO drive shaft coupler will stay in place when controller on LH side off trans case is in the "off position" & this off position causes pto shaft to be easier to re-install the shaft.


----------



## Waterboy. (Mar 30, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to MTF
> Which type pto(dual stage clutch or hyd ind)(540 rpm or 540/1000 rpm) does this tractor have?
> 
> PTO seal can normally be changed without the need to remove rockshaft housing. PTO drive shaft coupler will stay in place when controller on LH side off trans case is in the "off position" & this off position causes pto shaft to be easier to re-install the shaft.


PTO is 540 rpm only and is hydraulic independent.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Seal should be 48M7038(38X52X7MM) & gasket should be T22080


----------



## Waterboy. (Mar 30, 2021)

Wondering why the JD manual says to remove the rockshaft then push the connector forward with a long thin screwdriver before withdrawing the PTO shaft.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I located a splined collar in parts catalog that the TM is referring to. If I was repairing your tractors pto shaft seal I'd attempt to put splined collar back on pto drive shaft from the rear opening before removing RS housing. I wonder the purpose of the snap ring(key 12)???
Tractors built with dual-stage clutch have lever/shift collar in 2nd photo that has shifter handle that I referred to earlier.


----------



## Waterboy. (Mar 30, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> I located a splined collar in parts catalog that the TM is referring to. If I was repairing your tractors pto shaft seal I'd attempt to put splined collar back on pto drive shaft from the rear opening before removing RS housing. I wonder the purpose of the snap ring(key 12)???
> Tractors built with dual-stage clutch have lever/shift collar in 2nd photo that has shifter handle that I referred to earlier.


Thanks for your input Tx Jim.
On the 2 speed PTO you can simply pull the rear shaft out without worry about the connector sleeve falling off.
With the single (540) like mine the connector will fall off if not held forward, which means removing the RS. If it falls it might disappear down under the diff or some other hiding spot.
After this job is done, I should know what that snap ring (12) is supposed to do.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

The snap ring fits in a groove in the center of the splines of the coupling. It assures that the coupling stays centered on the 2 splined shafts.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

jd110
Thanks for your explanation. Does snap ring fit in a groove inside coupling?


----------



## Waterboy. (Mar 30, 2021)

jd110 said:


> The snap ring fits in a groove in the center of the splines of the coupling. It assures that the coupling stays centered on the 2 splined shafts.


Thanks. That makes sense.


----------



## Waterboy. (Mar 30, 2021)

Waterboy. said:


> Thanks. That makes sense.


Without removing the R/S, but raising the rear end about 8" I pulled the PTO shaft out . The sliding coupler sleeve stayed in place on the front shaft.
Much thanks again to all for the info.


----------

